# Suche Tutorials um solchen Grafiken erstellen zu können!



## the emax (7. März 2002)

Hi,

suche Tutorials die mir dabei helfen Grafiken(in diesem bestimmten Stil) zu erstellen, die wahrscheinlich mit Freehand, Illustrator oder sogar Photoshop erstellt wurden. Hier sind ein paar Beispielseiten damit Ihr wisst was ich meine:

http://www.xshock.de (rechts auf der Seite)
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/upload_images/tutor/ART45.cf.illo.jpg
http://www.caedes.net/cgi-bin/Zephir.z?lib=Caedes::Infopage&image=supernova.jpg
http://www.shagrat.com.kg/content/portfolio/digitalart/twentytwo.jpg
http://www.jep.de (oben)
uvm....

Ich würde für den Anfang gerne lernen auf was ich machen muß um soetwas erstellen zu können, welche Tipps & Tricks für einen Effekt es gibt, welche Elemente(Bilder...) man braucht, etc...

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Links zu brauchbaren Tutorials etc.. schicken.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Markus


----------

